# How to cook an elk heart



## megadeth79

I was talking to a friend that said that one of the best things to eat out of an elk is the heart. I naturally gave him the eye and thought he was crazy, several other people have also said that the heart is very good, so I think I just might give it a try. With the bow hunt starting in a week and a half I'm in need of a heart recipe that I can try. So bring on the heart recipes, and hopefully it tastes just like the rest of the elk....magnificient!


----------



## pkred

Fresh out of the body cavity so you can absord the animal spirt? Sometimes you just got to go indian. -)O(-


----------



## gdog

My uncle use to make pickled deer heart. It was a loooong time ago...but I remember it as being pretty **** good.


----------



## sawsman

I always save and cook elk and deer heart, good stuff. Love that liver too with lots of onion and garlic.

Soak the heart for 24 hrs in salt water. Rinse. Slice into strips and fry it up in a little butter. Sprinkle with a little worcestershire sauce, pepper and then proceed to scarf.


----------



## hockey

Heart is the best part of the animal. Heart is so dense there is no need to soak it. Trim it real good and cut into 2-3" strips, dip in egg mixture then roll in seasoned flour (dry), fry in peanut only until golden brown and you will be a believer.


----------



## megadeth79

Alright thanks for the suggestions assuming my group gets elk, I will be able to try these recipes out. I'll let you know how it goes. 8)


----------



## REPETER

Heart is my absolute favorite piece of meat any animal, any time (better than backstraps IMO.) We usually soak in salt water overnight, then cut into strips and slowcook in the crockpot using any roast recipe-always cuts easily with a fork and melts in your mouth MMMMMM!


----------



## Renegade

The heart and the liver stay in the gut pile where they belong.


----------



## REPETER

Renegade said:


> The heart and the liver stay in the gut pile where they belong.


Yummy, fresh liver, soak in salt water over night-cut into strips and eat with onions, eggs, bacon and hashbrowns cooked over the open fire in the dutch oven :wink:


----------

